# Marty IS CANCELED



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ITS OFFICALLY CANCELED. I DON'T HAVE THE TIME OR ENERGY OR EVEN WANT TO CLEAN UP THE RR. 
I had a burst of energy but I am at the point of hating to do it. Hating all the clean up and prep work. I love all the people.
Sorry.
Pass the word.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, sorry to hear that Marty. Guess I'll cancel my reservation at the Best Western. Bummer....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty:

Sorry to hear it. I had wanted to make it some time.

I hope Nancy (Cozad) and I can meet you sometime.

Best wishes,

Chuck


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Yup, Knew this was coming, Out with the old in with the large.
It's all good.......

Boo Boo


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sniff

jj


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well....I got a lotta re-planing to do and reservation changing. Sorry to hear this...but the years that you ran this event...were amazing!!!! Thanks so much.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Carrie and I will be around, there maybe some one who does not know. I really feel bad but with work, heat ,humidity, renters, etc.
I'm just burning out.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear it Marty, but we all understand. Thanks for doing it all these years.

Chris


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty THANKS! for the past, great years, and fun. I think everyone enjoyed themselves at your 
battery -steam-ups. 

Don


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Marty, Im constantly amazed at your energy level and effort you put into things. I wasnt planning on going but maybe someday i'll make it over to see you. Take it easy. you deserve it.
All the best.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
All I can say is that it was a great ride. Thanks for all you did. It promoted garden railway in a way that nothing else has. 
JimC


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I only made it to two of your Battery - Steam-Ups, but I had a great time each time. Most of us can only dream of having a layout like you had. So, the memories of running on your layout is a greet one for me. It was also great getting to meet everyone that attended along with meeting Max the Wonder Dog.

Big thanks to you, Carrie and everyone else that helped your meets be successful.

Happy Trails


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks talk of changes, well if you look at us, in the past 5 years our business has doubled. up to 4 grandkids, 19 rental units which encluded 3 flip houses that did not sale. And now 12 years from retirement if the country goes to pot first. And as some has stated, it may be just an emotional brake this year.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

You need a Vacation. go somewhere and get out of the daily routine. even if its only a few days. always works for me.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Marty, but understand. For the few years I attended I really enjoyed this get together. Not only for the opportunity to run my few engines but for meeting great people that have a common interest in this great hobby and making new friends.

Many thanks for hosting this. Perhaps our paths will cross again. 

Dale


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Many thanks to the two of you, for all these years that you opened your home to many. You and Carrie have become good friends. We meet many others that we can now call friends and long term customers. We understand completely the changes in your lives.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad I could never go to a past event but Nebraska is a wee bit of a weekend trip.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I remember the first day I came to your place. We had Breakfast at Valentino's . We played trains all day. You spent the whole day with me. You showed me the Benefits of Battery Power and Concrete roadbed. I remember one trip my Streamliner cars would not run with out derailing. I was frustrated. You and Bubba worked on my cars and got them to run. Now they run on anything. Over the Years we watched Will Grow up. I made new Friends Like Jim Carter. Rick Golding, Uppy and his Son, The Kidmans, Rodney, and a whole bunch more. 
Live steam at midnight. Plums floating through the damp night air. Max and his Bucket Lids, Don't forget Carie's great Coffee in the morning . 
Thanks for everything 

JJ


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I'm disappointed but fully understand your position. We will miss everybody this year. If it tires you and isn't fun anymore, you should take a break. I'm sure the Best Western will be disappointed, too. Enjoy your resting time. Maybe next year.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

barnmichael said:


> Marty, I'm disappointed but fully understand your position. We will miss everybody this year. If it tires you and isn't fun anymore, you should take a break. I'm sure the Best Western will be disappointed, too. Enjoy your resting time. Maybe next year.



Don't forget Mary's, Valnenteno's and the Mexican Restaurant

JJ.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty said: And as some has stated, it may be just an emotional brake this year.

Is I said on the OTHER THREAD... I am hoping this turns out to be the case. IF Marty could get some folks from the Omaha club to come run every two months the weed control issue would be minimized [not eliminated]. Even with my completely elevated track I try to figure out how to have two or three guys come out every few weeks. Forces me to to keep the "tree trash" off the track and the grass cut to a manageable height. I am sure when my ground level ride-on track is in service, Roundup!! will be a close friend.

Marty.. as others have said, take a well deserved break and I will hope I can come run on the 4 3/4 gauge net year.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I still feel really bad, but this week of rain and everything is growing too fast and the drive way is a mud hole from the water line being replaced. etc.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Nothing to feel bad about. Things in life change. Maybe just time to reflect and come up with a plan for where you want to be with your passion for trains. Nothing like a good plan!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I think Paul hit the nail on the head. 
Thanks for all the past great times Reba and I have had with you and Carrie
And hope we can have more in the future.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> Marty,
> Nothing to feel bad about. Things in life change. Maybe just time to reflect and come up with a plan for where you want to be with your passion for trains. Nothing like a good plan!


Yup....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang, I hate when we lose 'forever young'...
Your full plate, my health. 
We all owe you a debt of gratitude for promoting G as much as you did.
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It has been suggested to have a "half GRR remove-al party." I was at the concrete plant , standing and waiting and suddenly the U.P. OPPD coal train went over the trestle. Still gives me a rush.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya .... Right...there ya go...people to help....what your spirit needs to be lifted Marty..

Just don't tear out half the layout....that won't solve a thing!!

People will come around...they just wait till the last month. ..the last week...the last day...
Hoping someone else will jump in first....

Marty I feel your tall grass n weeds...I feel for you...
I ask myself un repeatable questions all the time..
Then I tell meself...Marty's doing it!!!!

You deserve a break today....
But ..back to work tomorrow Bud!!!
Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night and today after work I started looking for and removing track from the highline. I was shocked at how bad the AML ties are. The Aristo were fine. The AML is probably un useable unless I can get more ties for them. The elevator line is gone.
All #6 are in good shape. Just a bummer and seeing all the weed seeds fall all over for next year.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> Last night and today after work I started looking for and removing track from the highline. I was shocked at how bad the AML ties are. The Aristo were fine. The AML is probably un useable unless I can get more ties for them. The elevator line is gone.
> All #6 are in good shape. Just a bummer and seeing all the weed seeds fall all over for next year.




About 10 years ago I bought a bunch of track from a guy in Las Vegas. A lot of it was just bare rail because the L V sun rotted most of the ties. I just bought a case of Flex ties from Ridge Road Station. I have been using them as replacement. I guess just about anybody's Flex ties should fit.

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Marty, 

I'm sorry it didn't work out this year, but who knows how the Good Lord might bless in years to come?
I used Train-Li's ties, they're about a buck a foot, and maybe Axel's still offering the 10% MLS discount, not sure. 

Best regards,
Cliff


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Casoran the areas where there are seeds. Casoran will stop seed germination and perennials. Preen is ok but doesn't last as long and I don't believe is effective on perennials. Casoran is not a weed killer,it is a preventer.
Maybe I should start a new thread if we get off topic here.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Applied at the rates of 100 - 200 pounds per acre ..

Runs..average cost... $ 100.00 + for 25#bag
....best price at about $ 150.00 for 50# bag

That ought to cover alot of right a way!!!

Applied in late fall to early spring..dependent on climate..

ThX Paul..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, good to know. 
Got the steam up tracks all out. Have the highline loop and tunnels yet. I mowed up to where I think the track is. LOL. what a mess. I have 6 dwafts trees to transplant tomorrow IF the rain stays away. Then the route will be clear for the skid loader. Let it do most of the work.

The grand daughter is staying over night and she wanted to ride the 1" . worked good but for the down hill where its settling still before the concrete roadbed goes in. (That is the only way to go.)


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Noxall would be another one. Same as Casoran.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You cancelled the Main Event...Marty....

What's the plan here buddy??

Dirk. Ya got awfull busy ..fer cancelling out....burst of energy on your part....!?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

its easier to remove track than deal with all the weeds, new ballast, clean all 3 shops keep 4 acres mowed, fix all the broken structures, etc.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll know it's over when you lift the concrete.... but I'm getting a feeling...

Was it real? Just weeds now. 
Heck of a by line....

Sad daze,
John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba got his AML ties replaced for free from them.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, you need help with structure repair/rebuilding this winter?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

The way I'm reading this sounds more like a G-gauge gear sale this September, to replace the 'annual' running weekend event. 

And dang it I'll miss it, too !! Since I'll be just getting out of my post-op sling and not in shape for a drive down to Nebraska !

nite,

doug c


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It is interesting how one's own desires change. From playing with Marxs metal trains to HO scale, then to garden trains, and now to ride on trains. Seems to be a reoccurring theme there??? The challenge of the creation or as I said the first day Richard and I started to drive back from Goehner , " I can do that!"

1 Marx, was a kid and did not know better. LOL
2 HO scale , most realistic and affordable at the time.
3 G finally had the yard space to build one.
4 1", finally had the shop and yard space to build one.
evolution of growth and abilities.

Went from a basement RR, to back yard RR, to 22,000 sq ft RR, to 4 acre RR.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> It is interesting how one's own desires change. From playing with Marxs metal trains to HO scale, then to garden trains, and now to ride on trains. Seems to be a reoccurring theme there??? The challenge of the creation or as I said the first day Richard and I started to drive back from Goehner , " I can do that!"
> 
> 1 Marx, was a kid and did not know better. LOL
> 2 HO scale , most realistic and affordable at the time.
> ...




Next step..............1.6" per foot, 7 1/2" gauge "finescale":  Like my avatar.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

So are you selling out your G scale stuff?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...Went from a basement RR, to back yard RR, to 22,000 sq ft RR, to 4 acre RR..."

thank goodness ya made it out of the basement into the 'real' world  

doug c

p.s. personally it was not until I saw G-gauge in the window of a neighbourhood shop did I finally go for MR (as I always said, i was too young to hide in the basement ...)


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Just cancelled my reservations at the Lied Lodge in Nebraska City. It will be strange not spending our wedding anniversary at Marty's like we have for the past five years. I will sure miss seeing all of you regulars who used to attend.

Still, there is always a bright side. I just booked a couple of nights at a Chama hotel for the end of September and purchased tickets in the parlor car for the run up to Osier and back. I guess that Mary and I will continue of spending our anniversary doing train-related activities after all.

For those of you not in on the train anniversary thing, we were married in Fairfax, Virginia back in 1978. We didn't have time to go on a honeymoon then but the Metro had just opened the red line under the Potomac and over into D.C. After the wedding, we drove over to the Pentagon station, got on the train, and rode it to the end of the line and back. We decided to do something train-related every year on our anniversary to celebrate.

I think I'll keep her!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

From http://www.aristocraftforum.com/, thread "Marty's Has Been Cancelled," post by Don Hofsheier of the Omaha club, on 8/26:

"We alway's helped Marty! We had the club lined up to help with the clean up about 20-30 
people. "

Guess the timing or something didn't work out, bummer.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Too bad they [the club] did not spend the time keeping it in "fine fettle" during the year. It is actually less work. Showing up a week before a big event does not really help, because if they DON'T [for any reason]... the host gets the blame for the track conditions. After 20 years of meets... I am like Marty... if it isn't in reasonable shape 30 days out [not fine tuned]... it's too late to take the risk.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The change began back when part of the G was taken out for the 1". 
Nobody rallied for the layout then and Marty moved on.
Cars, track, trestle and locos have been shared here....

I'm more concerned by the title that claims Marty has been cancelled, not the meet!

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John
LOL
I never thought of it that way.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty is, and always is a **** of a guy. He is the main reason I switched from HO to G (1:20.3) I believe he will be back and well deserves a rest; no matter what the reason may be. I think he is owed that from us.

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It would have been over now. Really seemed odd. Life goes on.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It's Sunday. I went to a Mexican Restaurant Locally like we use to do. It's not the same 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Marty,

Maybe you could give us a picture for next year. Is the G-gauge all over, all plowed up and done? Or are you able and willing to to a limited G-gauge, plus 1-inch, meet next year?

With best regards,
Cliff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There used to be a buzz of excitement here as folks made plans and JJ did the countdown. 
The 'lack of' this year was very noticeable...

Ob la di

John


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I drowned my sorrows in steam oil this weekend

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Understood, but I'd like to hear Marty come up to the podium and tell us all what should be expected. 

The default is, Nothing for 2015. 

And if so, fine.

But, where might and should be a 2015 meet happen, since it won't be at Marty's?

C


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Life goes on. We are on a roadtrip anyway,just a little shorter than originally planed. Today we will travel through Silverton, Durango and then on towards Chama for a ride on the Cumbres & Toltec on Wednesday. JJ, if you see this we will give a wave to the Chama webcam about 9:15 Chama time and again from the parlor vestibule as we leave.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

I EVEN cancelled a VA appointment on Wednesday morning so I wouldn't miss you guys waving at me on the Chama cams! 

Enjoy Silverton/Durango and Ouray.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Those that walk the halls..

.....Amazing....My foot prints are being stepped on...

What memories are being brought back to mind! 
My adventure was so many long years ago!!

Thanks Paul....enjoy the trip, the ride & sights of Fall!! Wife and I went the same time of year!!!! Would LuV to just go again!!!!

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the important question for you Marty, ..did you survive...and stay more relaxed not having your friends over this year....

I had to cancel my reservations.....yes life moves on.....it won't stop in fact....

Do more of your fellow modelers need to pitch in here....a yearly meet ....but rotate the layout locations between folks....

So, that could mean JJ's is next...after his hard work and new car sheds..
...JJ for 2015...in the Fall...
....up to JJ now!!

;-)


----------

